# Excision of inclusion cyst



## Trendale (Apr 9, 2008)

Can someone tell me the appropriate way to code excision of inclusion cyst? The physician carried down sharp dissection through the skin and subcutaneous tissues. It is my understanding to choose code from the 114 section(benign lesions) unless the physcian carries dissection down through the fascia. Also 27630 is another possible code as well, not sure. Thanks for any input!


----------



## cmartin (Apr 11, 2008)

Inclusion cysts are almost always in the 114's - if layered closure is required, you can also bill for that.  Cysts in the breast are an exception, but 27630, for cyst or ganglion of the tendon sheath or capsule, is for a different type of cyst, usually connected to a joint.
C. Martin CPC-GENSG


----------



## Trendale (Apr 14, 2008)

*Inclusion Cyst*

Thanks!


----------

